# Plastisol transfers for dark garment



## mahoka (Mar 22, 2007)

How do they make plastisol transfers for DARK garments?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

same way as for light garments, it's just screen printed.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Pwear said:


> same way as for light garments, it's just screen printed.


because the ink is going to set on top of the garment.


----------



## mahoka (Mar 22, 2007)

I was asking this question because I sometimes see a white coating on top of the image on the transfer, which I think acts as a white base on the dark garment when heat pressed. My interest is to know how they apply this white layer.

Mahoka


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah I know what you are talking about, but I just assumed that was a think layer of those "crystals" that they sprinkle on to help it stick to the shirt.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

It might be a white underbase. They basically print in reverse, so when you transfer it, it appears normal - so it would make sense that there would be a white layer on top. The techniques are the same as screen printing though, just backwards.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It is a white underbase. It's screen printed just like the other colors. Only last instead of first since transfers are printed in reverse colors than direct screen printing.

Some transfers, using opaque inks, can be applied to dark garments without the white underbase. Although the white will make for a more vibrant print.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

splathead said:


> It is a white underbase. It's screen printed just like the other colors. Only last instead of first since transfers are printed in reverse colors than direct screen printing.
> 
> Some transfers, using opaque inks, can be applied to dark garments without the white underbase. Although the white will make for a more vibrant print.


So I guess you just flash the colors once printed and then print the underbase? is that correct.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

thutch15 said:


> So I guess you just flash the colors once printed and then print the underbase? is that correct.


Yes, then you would semi-cure all the inks.


----------



## mahoka (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks to all who contributed to this thread. I appreciate, and I have understood your clear answers towards the issue.

Mahoka


----------

